# [solved] Network fails under heavy load

## dinominant

I've been trying to fix this issue fore quite some time and I am stumped. When I try to transfer lots of data the network fails. I've experienced this on 3 different computers with 3 different network cards, and each one fails in a unique way. For now I'm going to concentrate on getting this network card working and I'll try to adapt the solution to the other 2 machines.

When I'm testing the network cards I copy 40GB of data over the network to another machine. Usually, when the test fails, it fails at 100MB - 400MB of data transferred.

My motherboard (DFI NF590 SLI-M2R/G) has 2 on board gigabit ports which are the MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2). These ports work perfect and pass the 40GB test.

I've purchased a PCIe Intel 82572EI network card because I thought that the other 2 machines that are failing the 40GB test had bad network cards and this new one would fix the problem. This card fails the 40GB test. When it fails I have to do an "ifconfig eth2 down; ifconfig eth2 up; ifconfig eth2 10.0.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0; route add default gw 10.0.0.1" to get it working again.

I've tried the e1000e driver included with gentoo-sources and it didn't work at all; I had to use the e1000 driver (which supports 82572EI) and it fails the 40GB test with or without Rx Polling. I then rebuilt my kernel without e1000 and without e1000e drivers at all, downloaded the latest drivers from http://www.intel.com/design/network/products/lan/controllers/82572ei.htm and compiled them as a module. After a reboot and a modprobe e1000e the PCIe network card shows up as eth2 and works, but fails the 40GB test. When it fails it does so silently (dmesg and syslog-ng don't log anything as happening).

I am completely out of ideas, and could really use some help. Thanks

PS: our dedicated server has MCP55 Ethernet (rev a3) network and 4 processors and it fails the 40GB test, yet the rev a2 passes on my x2 desktop... wtf??

```
monolith linux # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:08.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:09.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:09.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:0a.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:0a.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0c.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0d.0 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.1 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.2 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:10.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GT/GTO] (rev a1)

02:07.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20375 (SATA150 TX2plus) (rev 02)

02:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82572EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 06)
```

```
monolith linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

e1000e                110820  0

vmnet                  29088  12

vmmon                1824108  0
```

```
monolith linux # ifconfig

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:21:13:0A:FD

          inet addr:10.0.0.2  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:21ff:fe13:afd/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:36114 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:62855 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:6025705 (5.7 Mb)  TX bytes:80923562 (77.1 Mb)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:179 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:179 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:17414 (17.0 Kb)  TX bytes:17414 (17.0 Kb)

vmnet1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:56:C0:00:01

          inet addr:192.168.17.1  Bcast:192.168.17.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:56ff:fec0:1/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:108 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

vmnet8    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:56:C0:00:08

          inet addr:192.168.84.1  Bcast:192.168.84.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:56ff:fec0:8/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:108 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
monolith linux # ethtool eth2

Settings for eth2:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 1

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: pumbag

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x00000001 (1)

        Link detected: yes
```

```
monolith linux # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 (root@monolith) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #10 SMP Thu Apr 24 01:33:23 MDT 2008

Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Experimental ro root=902 noapic irqpoll

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009bc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009bc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bfee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bfee0000 - 00000000bfee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bfee3000 - 00000000bfef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bfef0000 - 00000000bff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 155) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 786144) 1 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1310720) 2 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1310720

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7CE0, 0014 (r0 Nvidia)

ACPI: RSDT BFEE3040, 0034 (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP BFEE30C0, 0074 (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT BFEE3180, 6848 (r1 NVIDIA AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS BFEE0000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT BFEE9B00, 030E (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW        1  LTP        1)

ACPI: MCFG BFEE9E80, 003C (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: APIC BFEE9A40, 007C (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

CPU has 2 num_cores

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000140000000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 155) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 786144) 1 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1310720) 2 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000140000000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1310720

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      155

    0:      256 ->   786144

    0:  1048576 ->  1310720

On node 0 totalpages: 1048187

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1754 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2185 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 767768 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 3584 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 258560 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: Skipping IOAPIC probe due to 'noapic' option.

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

MPTABLE: OEM ID: OEM00000 MPTABLE: Product ID: PROD00000000 MPTABLE: APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #2 at 0xFEC00000.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Processors: 2

Allocating PCI resources starting at c0000000 (gap: bff00000:30100000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 34408 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order.  Total pages: 1028513

Policy zone: Normal

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Experimental ro root=902 noapic irqpoll

Misrouted IRQ fixup and polling support enabled

This may significantly impact system performance

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

time.c: Detected 3013.896 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 4000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

This costs you 64 MB of RAM

Mapping aperture over 65536 KB of RAM @ 4000000

Memory: 4048060k/5242880k available (3616k kernel code, 144688k reserved, 2084k data, 344k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6058.59 BogoMIPS (lpj=12117191)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0ca0)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12557905

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6068.96 BogoMIPS (lpj=12137938)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ stepping 03

Brought up 2 CPUs

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  9179.000 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (9179.000 MB/sec)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:0e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC1] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA2] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

PCI-DMA: aperture base @ 4000000 size 65536 KB

PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xd9400-0xdbfff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fa000000-fcffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fdf00000-fdffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:12.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:13.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

  PREFETCH window: fda00000-fdafffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:15.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: fd900000-fd9fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd800000-fd8fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:16.0

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: fd700000-fd7fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd600000-fd6fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:17.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: fd500000-fd5fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd400000-fd4fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:12.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:13.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:15.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:16.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:17.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 12582912 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O].

fuse init (API version 7.8)

async_tx: api initialized (sync-only)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:12.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:12.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:12.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:13.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:13.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:13.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:15.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:15.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:15.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:16.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:16.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:16.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:17.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:17.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:17.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (56 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 010de:cb84 bound to 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC1] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.0[A] -> Link [LMC1] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 010de:cb84 bound to 0000:00:11.0

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP55: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0c.0

NFORCE-MCP55: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP55: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP55: 0000:00:0c.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf400-0xf407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

sata_promise 0000:02:07.0: version 2.10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> Link [LNK4] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

scsi0 : sata_promise

scsi1 : sata_promise

scsi2 : sata_promise

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000626200 ctl 0xffffc20000626238 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 7

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000626280 ctl 0xffffc200006262b8 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 7

ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000626300 ctl 0xffffc20000626338 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 7

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3500630AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: ST3500630AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sata_sil24 0000:04:00.0: version 1.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> Link [LNK6] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

scsi3 : sata_sil24

scsi4 : sata_sil24

ata4: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xffffc20000630000 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 11

ata5: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xffffc20000632000 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 11

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H62N, CL00, max UDMA/100

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H62N  CL00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

sata_nv 0000:00:0d.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LSID] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

scsi5 : sata_nv

scsi6 : sata_nv

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000109f0 ctl 0x0000000000010bf2 bmdma 0x000000000001e000 irq 11

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010970 ctl 0x0000000000010b72 bmdma 0x000000000001e008 irq 11

ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata6.00: ATA-7: ST3750640AS, 3.AAE, max UDMA/133

ata6.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: ATA-7: ST3750640AS, 3.AAE, max UDMA/133

ata7.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3750640AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3750640AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdd: sdd1 sdd2 sdd3

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.1[B] -> Link [LFID] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.1 to 64

scsi7 : sata_nv

scsi8 : sata_nv

ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000109e0 ctl 0x0000000000010be2 bmdma 0x000000000001cc00 irq 5

ata9: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010960 ctl 0x0000000000010b62 bmdma 0x000000000001cc08 irq 5

ata8: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata8.00: ATA-7: ST3750330AS, SD04, max UDMA/133

ata8.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata8.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata9: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata9.00: ATA-7: ST3750330AS, SD04, max UDMA/133

ata9.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata9.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3750330AS      SD04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sde: sde1 sde2 sde3 sde4

sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3750330AS      SD04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] 1465149168 512-byte hardware sectors (750156 MB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdf: sdf1 sdf2 sdf3

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA2] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.2[C] -> Link [LSA2] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.2 to 64

scsi9 : sata_nv

scsi10 : sata_nv

ata10: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001c800 ctl 0x000000000001c402 bmdma 0x000000000001b800 irq 10

ata11: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001c000 ctl 0x000000000001bc02 bmdma 0x000000000001b808 irq 10

ata10: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata10.00: ATA-7: ST3500630AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

ata10.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata10.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata11: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata11.00: ATA-7: ST3500630AS, 3.AAC, max UDMA/133

ata11.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata11.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdg: sdg1 sdg2 sdg3

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI disk

sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is off

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is off

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdh: sdh1 sdh2 sdh3

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdh] Attached SCSI disk

sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.05

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.05

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> Link [LNK2] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:09.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[fdefe000-fdefe7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0a.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: irq 5, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LUBA] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: irq 7, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-7:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-7:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 1-7.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000129200005ea4d]

usb 1-7.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-7.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-7.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi11 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid6: int64x1   2587 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   3314 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   3212 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   2321 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    3989 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    5301 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    5392 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (5392 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

md: faulty personality registered for level -5

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0a.1-7.2

HID device not claimed by input or hiddev

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:0a.1-7.3

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:0a.1-7.3

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Fri Jul 20 09:12:58 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.1[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.1 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA NVidia at 0xfe020000 irq 5

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x16 (3000 MHz), vid 0x6

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x14 (2800 MHz), vid 0x8

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x12 (2600 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0xc

powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xe

powernow-k8:    5 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x10

powernow-k8:    6 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x10

powernow-k8:    7 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdh3 ...

md:  adding sdh3 ...

md: sdh2 has different UUID to sdh3

md: sdh1 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sdg3 ...

md: sdg2 has different UUID to sdh3

md: sdg1 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sdf3 ...

md: sdf2 has different UUID to sdh3

md: sdf1 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sde3 ...

md: sde2 has different UUID to sdh3

md: sde1 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sdd3 ...

md: sdd2 has different UUID to sdh3

md: sdd1 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sdc3 ...

md: sdc2 has different UUID to sdh3

md: sdc1 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sdb3 ...

md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdh3

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdh3

md:  adding sda3 ...

md: sda2 has different UUID to sdh3

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdh3

md: created md2

md: bind<sda3>

md: bind<sdb3>

md: bind<sdc3>

md: bind<sdd3>

md: bind<sde3>

md: bind<sdf3>

md: bind<sdg3>

md: bind<sdh3>

md: running: <sdh3><sdg3><sdf3><sde3><sdd3><sdc3><sdb3><sda3>

raid5: device sdh3 operational as raid disk 1

raid5: device sdg3 operational as raid disk 3

raid5: device sdf3 operational as raid disk 4

raid5: device sde3 operational as raid disk 2

raid5: device sdd3 operational as raid disk 7

raid5: device sdc3 operational as raid disk 0

raid5: device sdb3 operational as raid disk 6

raid5: device sda3 operational as raid disk 5

raid5: allocated 8474kB for md2

raid5: raid level 5 set md2 active with 8 out of 8 devices, algorithm 2

RAID5 conf printout:

 --- rd:8 wd:8

 disk 0, o:1, dev:sdc3

 disk 1, o:1, dev:sdh3

 disk 2, o:1, dev:sde3

 disk 3, o:1, dev:sdg3

 disk 4, o:1, dev:sdf3

 disk 5, o:1, dev:sda3

 disk 6, o:1, dev:sdb3

 disk 7, o:1, dev:sdd3

md: considering sdh2 ...

md:  adding sdh2 ...

md: sdh1 has different UUID to sdh2

md:  adding sdg2 ...

md: sdg1 has different UUID to sdh2

md:  adding sdf2 ...

md: sdf1 has different UUID to sdh2

md:  adding sde2 ...

md: sde1 has different UUID to sdh2

md:  adding sdd2 ...

md: sdd1 has different UUID to sdh2

md:  adding sdc2 ...

md: sdc1 has different UUID to sdh2

md:  adding sdb2 ...

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdh2

md:  adding sda2 ...

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdh2

md: created md1

md: bind<sda2>

md: bind<sdb2>

md: bind<sdc2>

md: bind<sdd2>

md: bind<sde2>

md: bind<sdf2>

md: bind<sdg2>

md: bind<sdh2>

md: running: <sdh2><sdg2><sdf2><sde2><sdd2><sdc2><sdb2><sda2>

raid5: device sdh2 operational as raid disk 1

raid5: device sdg2 operational as raid disk 3

raid5: device sdf2 operational as raid disk 4

raid5: device sde2 operational as raid disk 2

raid5: device sdd2 operational as raid disk 7

raid5: device sdc2 operational as raid disk 0

raid5: device sdb2 operational as raid disk 6

raid5: device sda2 operational as raid disk 5

raid5: allocated 8474kB for md1

raid5: raid level 5 set md1 active with 8 out of 8 devices, algorithm 2

RAID5 conf printout:

 --- rd:8 wd:8

 disk 0, o:1, dev:sdc2

 disk 1, o:1, dev:sdh2

 disk 2, o:1, dev:sde2

 disk 3, o:1, dev:sdg2

 disk 4, o:1, dev:sdf2

 disk 5, o:1, dev:sda2

 disk 6, o:1, dev:sdb2

 disk 7, o:1, dev:sdd2

md: considering sdh1 ...

md:  adding sdh1 ...

md:  adding sdg1 ...

md:  adding sdf1 ...

md:  adding sde1 ...

md:  adding sdd1 ...

md:  adding sdc1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md:  adding sda1 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<sda1>

md: bind<sdb1>

md: bind<sdc1>

md: bind<sdd1>

md: bind<sde1>

md: bind<sdf1>

md: bind<sdg1>

md: bind<sdh1>

md: running: <sdh1><sdg1><sdf1><sde1><sdd1><sdc1><sdb1><sda1>

raid1: raid set md0 active with 8 out of 8 mirrors

md: ... autorun DONE.

ReiserFS: md2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: md2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: md2: journal params: device md2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: md2: checking transaction log (md2)

ReiserFS: md2: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 344k freed

scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     FUJITSU  MHT2040AT             PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] 78140160 512-byte hardware sectors (40008 MB)

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] Write Protect is off

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] 78140160 512-byte hardware sectors (40008 MB)

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] Write Protect is off

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdi: sdi1

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdi] Attached SCSI disk

sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg9 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sde4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 3485432k swap on /dev/md/1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3485432k

eth0: no link during initialization.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

vmmon: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.

[6130]: VMCI: Driver initialized.

[6130]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

[6130]: Module vmmon: initialized

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6169 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

bridge-eth0: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: up

bridge-eth0: already up

bridge-eth0: attached

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6194 (vmnet-natd)

/dev/vmnet: hub 8 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6299 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6300 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: hub 1 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6325 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 6326 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

vmnet8: no IPv6 routers present

vmnet1: no IPv6 routers present

bridge-eth0: disabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: down

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.2.9.5

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:00.0[A] -> Link [LNK6] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:00.0 to 64

0000:07:00.0: eth2: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:1b:21:13:0a:fd

0000:07:00.0: eth2: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

0000:07:00.0: eth2: MAC: 1, PHY: 4, PBA No: d50854-003

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready

0000:07:00.0: eth2: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

0000:07:00.0: eth2: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth2: link becomes ready

eth2: no IPv6 routers presen
```

[code]#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.23-gentoo-r9

# Thu Apr 24 01:28:44 2008

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH isLast edited by dinominant on Fri May 02, 2008 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## microtechno

this might not be any help, but it sounds like a hardware issue. As in network cable, switch or the like. What are you running between all the computers.

Something that i was told is always start with hardware (physical links) then go to software troubleshooting.

just my 2c

----------

## dinominant

Last night (I left my computer pinging www.google.ca) the network failed. The logs show this message:

```
Apr 24 06:21:40 monolith NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth2: transmit timed out

Apr 24 06:21:42 monolith 0000:07:00.0: eth2: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Apr 24 06:21:42 monolith 0000:07:00.0: eth2: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

Apr 24 06:27:47 monolith NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth2: transmit timed out
```

----------

## microtechno

sorry i dont know what that means, but it might by your physical network

----------

## Erulabs

You can try putting the interface in promiscuous mode: 

```
ifconfig eth2 promisc
```

This (may) keep it from timing out, as well as keep it up with any STP you've got going on.

Please post the network hardware you're using... I've seen this happen per Cisco (the Catalyst 1900 for instance, is a power-house paper weight).

So far I agree with microtechno, it appears to be a hardware issue. If you don't want to take that angle, try dumping the net stream and analyzing that once it dies.

----------

## SeaTiger

(1)

```
eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:21:13:0A:FD

          inet addr:10.0.0.2  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:21ff:fe13:afd/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:36114 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:62855 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
```

Usually the txqueuelen should be 1000. Especially for giga-bit card.

(2)

```
Apr 24 06:21:42 monolith 0000:07:00.0: eth2: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None
```

I get similar lines if I unplug and plug my network cable again:

```
Apr 25 22:30:30 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

Apr 25 22:30:46 localhost sky2 eth0: Link is down.

Apr 25 22:30:49 localhost sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

Apr 25 22:31:03 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us
```

I spot one difference is that your flow control is "none", and that looks strange to me. If I am correct, all 100M hub/switches are "switching hub"(even for those cheap $20 10-100 4-ports hubs), that means they should have flow control.

(3)

I did a ethtool on my eth0 and see another difference:

Yours:

```
Current message level: 0x00000001 (1)
```

Mine:

```
Current message level: 0x000000ff (255)
```

I don't know what message level is but seems worth some investigation.

EDIT: OK, forget about point 3, that is the "driver message level"(it is like debug message level)and numbers varies from vendor to vendor.

----------

## Sysa

99% it is your network problem!

First of all you have to check your connections (not only from your hosts side but inside your switches) for error etc. 

Also be sure that speeds and duplex mode (half/full) is the same. Sometimes it is useful to switch-off autosensing and set it manually. 

Turn-on flow control.

Post a list of all your network equipment between faulty hosts.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I have exactly the same problem with my new rig. Can this somehow be related to the Gigabit adapters? The other computers in my network work just fine.

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82975X Memory Controller Hub (rev c0)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82975X PCI Express Root Port (rev c0)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 20)

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0622 (rev a1)

```

----------

## SeaTiger

Aniruddha:

I guess you have asus board which, unfortunately like me, uses the Marvell chip, which in turn use the sky2 driver, which is know to have problem in Gbit mode ...   :Sad: 

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *junksiu wrote:*   

> Aniruddha:
> 
> I guess you have asus board which, unfortunately like me, uses the Marvell chip, which in turn use the sky2 driver, which is know to have problem in Gbit mode ...  

 

I think I have good news! Apparently upgrading to the latest kernel (2.6.24-gentoo-r4) solves this problem   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## danomac

I had a similar issue (different chipset) and ifplugd was causing it. I removed it, and now I can transfer large files again.

I didn't think ifplugd could cause the connection to randomly drop, but it appears to be the case for me - I couldn't even transfer a 4MB file without the network resetting.

----------

## dinominant

Updating my kernel to 2.6.24-r4 and removing noapic and irqpoll from my boot options fixed the problem. In previous versions of gentoo-sources I needed irqpoll and noapic, but not in 2.6.24-r4.

----------

## microtechno

thats good to hear, sorry that i wasnt any help

----------

